# Case DC4 for sale



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

1950 Case DC4 for sale 
has fair body good engine. uncommon two stage hydrolics(original) email me or call for pictures or information. LOTS OF POWERE GOOD RUNNER.... Best offer.....763 -689-5811
or [email protected] Cambridge MN buyer must pick up
Thank you ask for Paul


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Please post pics here -- it is fast, free and easy to do! 

Just click "Post Reply" button and add attachments directly from your PC!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Paul

Sorry to here your selling your DC-4. I sure wouldn't mind having one, but I just got back from Canada and I hate to see what the gas bill will be next month when I get my visa statement. I maybe asking you all for donations      . 

You shouldn't have any problems selling it, they are a great tractor. They will really pull and made a good all purpose trator. Like Andy it will sure help if you can post a picture.
caseman-d
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Paul,
How are you comming on your DC-4. Have you been getting any offers. With haying season starting ranchers are looking for a extra haying tractor. Did you ever get any pictures so we could post them? Keep us informed and we will sure help you if we can.
caseman-d


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Caseman i actually had someone come to my house tonight but they said no. i have had two other interests. I have decided to sell it on ebay that seems really popular. -Paul


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Can you post the pics??????  

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Andy i didnt know if you were an interested buyer but i cant get the pictures loaded on here but if you give me your email i can send them to your right now-Paul


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

DC4s look like a nice tractor. Specs look like this? Is this accurate for your DC4 klutchman?

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/dc4.jpg></center>

No. Cylinders: 4 
Displ. Cu. In.: 259 
No. Speeds: 4F-1R 
H.P.: 38 
Approx Shipping Weight (lbs): 4600


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

pictures, will this one work andy       , it was kinda warm today     
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What the heck is all of that snow doing there? IN JUNE???????


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Mine looks the same But NOT AS NICE
IT is a balls to the walls wokr tractor lots of powere is restorable,but i would think you would get more work out of it


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *What the heck is all of that snow doing there? IN JUNE???????
> 
> *


andy, 
was just trying to cool thinks off LOL, picture is from March 1 2004.
          
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *DC4s look like a nice tractor. Specs look like this? Is this accurate for your DC4 klutchman?
> 
> <center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/dc4.jpg></center>
> ...


Andy,
Great looking tractor. Looks like it has the heart shaped front end. Does the tractor belong to you ????
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You think I look like that good looking older man? Naah, I cannot take credit for that... Just a nice pic I found. 

Here is another pic of a narrow front I found on Ebay.

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/dc4-2.jpg></center>

This one is almost done and hasn't hit $1K yet... and the reserve either! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45012&item=3818448704&rd=1

Klutchy, PM me your asking price. I saw on Machinerylink.com where the bluebook prices were for that type of tractor. Shipping might kill this deal as I am a long way from Minn. 


Andy


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Where in MN are ya located? I am in Mankato.
Ryan


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ryan i am in cambridge,MN if you want pics i can email them to you just give me your email address


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

also one of you case experts out there my starter is leake oil is there even suppose to be oil in it?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Klutchy, I don't have any pics yet. Send them to me at:
[email protected]

Thanks
Andy


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey do starters spose to have oil in them ? when engine runs?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *You think I look like that good looking older man? Naah, I cannot take credit for that... Just a nice pic I found.
> 
> Here is another pic of a narrow front I found on Ebay.
> ...


Andy,

The picture from ebay is a DC-3. The DC-4 has adjustable rears and nonadjustable wide front. DC-3 has adjustable rears and narrow front end. A adjustable wide front was available for the DC-3 but it stuck way out front like in the picture I'm posting. Hope I haven't confused anyone.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klutchman04 _
> *Hey do starters spose to have oil in them ? when engine runs? *


The D series have a wet clutch in them. The starter housing should have a oring to prevent oil from leaking out. Thers should be a check plug to see if you have excess oil in it. It should not have excess unless your engine oil is over full. I have never seen one leak thru the starter.
caseman-d


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

which check plug??


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klutchman04 _
> *which check plug?? *


I'm not sure just how good the picture will turn out but its the plug above the one where you drain the clutch, just below the starter housing on clutch housng.
caseman-d


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

any body interested in the tractor before i put it on ebay.?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klutchman04 _
> *any body interested in the tractor before i put it on ebay.? *


Paul, 
How about posting it here for awhile, supply a picture for it. There is a classified section here. Sure would like to see a picture of it.
caseman-d


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

i am posting it on ebay By friday you can see it there but i will put it here


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klutchman04 _
> *i am posting it on ebay By friday you can see it there but i will put it here *


Thanks Paul,
Be sure to let us know when you get it posted on ebay and post the link for us to find it easy      Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------

